# -Tsunade- (Ecchi pic) || nixu style



## nixuboy (May 23, 2007)

Here it is o/  Took totally 8 hours 
All mine work 


Direct link: 

Hope u like it ^^ I do xDD


----------



## Instant Karma (May 23, 2007)

Ehem lol. Interesting choice of...angle. 


It's great actually. Great colors, detailed. Good job!


----------



## darkwater297 (May 23, 2007)

It's a great picture and also she has a nice ass.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 23, 2007)

Great job on the details.  
But her eyes and lips seem a bit off to me.


----------



## Sai (May 23, 2007)

Cellshading can be very convenient if you want your artwork to be finish fast, throw some colors in the picture and do a ninja-smudge like crazy until you're satisfy with the result.  Good job on this Tsunade's pic  and very nice angle too LOL


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 23, 2007)

Woah, definitely an interesting angle. I like how you drew her hair although I do have a little issue with the lips, but I' m exactly sure what is wrong with their shape. Aside from that, I like how you drew her hand but her left buttcheek looks too small in comparasion to the other one. o.O


----------



## nixuboy (May 25, 2007)

Yeah there might be some tiny anatomic problems, but I don't really care anymore cuz I tried to fix them many times before ^^'

Thanks a lot for comments everybody! ^___^


----------



## Shark Skin (May 25, 2007)

Yes... nice angle


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 25, 2007)

O_o.... i like it!!


----------



## Astaroth (May 25, 2007)

Very good, but I wouldn't push it....


----------



## Fremen (May 25, 2007)

good, good


----------



## Sabaku_Gaara (May 25, 2007)

nice like everyone sayd nice angle, and btw u wanted to make her lips like angelina jolie's?)


----------



## pancake (May 25, 2007)

I like how you did her hair and lips. Good job. ^^


----------



## Nikitaa (May 25, 2007)

Interesting.. err.. view and angle  (I'm a girl).. but good job anyways!


----------



## Morganna (May 25, 2007)

Not liking the lips.Other than that the fan art is cool.

Her breasts are still big,lol.


----------

